
The Lush Programming Language - kick
http://lush.sourceforge.net/
======
ksaj
FYI the link to their tutorial is broken. Went there to see what the code
looked like, but got an extremely verbose 404 error page instead.

EDIT: Never mind, apparently it is abandoned. The last recent news item is
from 2007. So I probably will never learn why a programming language would be
given a name like Lisp Universal SHell.

------
kazinator
Interesting "TIL" here:

> _Lush and DjVu were produced by the same people (in fact Lush was used to
> prototype the first version of DjVu._

